# The Phantom of 5th Place



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Just wanted to post a few photos of The walk through. Just realized not many are of the actual walk but of people working it. Should have some more pics later in the week.
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=486


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your fortune teller room looks really good, as do all the people made up for the walkthrough (and I see Fortune Teller Girl and Gypsy/Vampire/Count? Boy ended up in the kitchen - happens at every party)


----------

